# Another fishnut on the floor....



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just went to take out the garbage to the garbage chute on our floor, and I KNOW there's another fishnut on my floor for sure now. A while ago I saw a Marine fish flakes bottle in the trash, and though "Someone must have a nano with a nemo in it...".

Just now I saw a box from an Eheim 1260 - someone has a sizeable tank here. I know you're on my floor. I'll find you...

Anyone else have an inkling suspicion about one of their neighbors?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I know there's a house around the corner from me that either has one heck of a fish tank or is a grow op. Crazy lights are the dead giveaway there


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> I know there's a house around the corner from me that either has one heck of a fish tank or is a grow op. Crazy lights are the dead giveaway there


Aquaponic grow-op!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! Ameekplec!

you guys are just like me.. Sometimes I'll be walking by and I can see the glow of aquarium in a passing window or something and think Oh! wonder what they have!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha, I love how geeky we all are. 

I dont have ADHD but it feels like I do whenever I see a fish tank. lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know! I almost feel like doing a walk around of the building to see if I can spot the familiar blue glow.....

Our place is a dead giveaway in the evenings - there's a bright purple glow coming from just out place


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

And scan around for filter sounds.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

We should all throw out all our aquarium-related garbage in Ameekplec's building just to screw with him. XD

Maybe you should leave them a little note which asks him/her to indicate which unit he/she lives in.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I know! I almost feel like doing a walk around of the building to see if I can spot the familiar blue glow.....
> 
> Our place is a dead giveaway in the evenings - there's a bright purple glow coming from just out place


My place is the exact same. In the room that we have the fish tank, we have sheer blinds covering the bay windows. I thought that by going LED, it would eliminate light spill, but it literally glows.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

You should put a sign near the garbage shoot: "hey fishnut you're on my floor you need to report to apt# 555" heheh


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

had issue with the nighbour next door for a while, we're getting along better now. he's got a massive empty tank in his appartment. I want to tell him, go saaaaalt.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Why bother to look for fishnuts in your nighbourhood...there are tons of fishnuts here at GTAA


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, but the Eheim 1260 promises another bigger tank on the floor - not a tiny biocube or other AIO newb.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i say send out mini notes to each resident on your floor to refer to you on here and pm you =) This way they dont know your real alias.


----------

